# Official 2009 Hancock County Deer Report



## hicktownboy (Sep 3, 2009)

How many of yall are gonna be in the woods for the bow opener? 

I plan to be there. 

Lets try to keep this one going all year!  Its gonna be a good one! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll be there on the 12th as well.  I haven't been down to our camp much at all since last season.  I've heard there are a lot of signs around our lease so hopefully someone will get one opening weekend.


----------



## young gunna (Sep 3, 2009)

Il be there bud!


----------



## swamp (Sep 3, 2009)

Im there on the 11th waiting for the opening morning!


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone checked out the acorn crop this year?  

My white oaks look fair, my pin oaks great, and my red oaks are just about bare.  Anybody else got a report?


----------



## msdins (Sep 10, 2009)

Havent really checked the acorns but my muscadine's are doing real good. Crabapples arent though, most trees are almost bare.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Sep 14, 2009)

Unproductive weekend.  We had four of us hunting and only one doe was seen all weekend.  Hoping for better results next time I'm down.


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah we had 6 hunters and very few sightings as well, but one member managed a doe kill.  I believe I had the only buck sighting with a monster... a spike!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 14, 2009)

I hunted opening morning, saw three, none in range. Stayed till Sunday but did not hunt anymore, saw small buck and doe in field in front of cabin Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning from porch.


----------



## swamp (Sep 15, 2009)

8 hunters one doe killed, very little movement


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 26, 2009)

They are moving in middle of day.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 29, 2009)

Sunday evening saw four deer between 6:06 to 7:20 and 3 sows with 8 piglets


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hunted same stand 4 time this past weekend with zero deer sightings. Was unable to hunt during the middle of the day. All hunts were AM and afternoons. Did see a bobcat at 7:45 am Sunday. Looking forward to opening weekend of gun with no moon.


----------



## swamp (Oct 4, 2009)

shot a doe at 6pm in acorn ridge on Saturday  they are falling now!  Went midday from 930 to 1 Saturday saw nothing, did see four on the side of the road to camp.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Acorns falling all over me...mostly pin oaks but bushy tails are starting to cut white oaks which seems plentiful this year.  trail cams show 178 deer from sat-fri with 8 different bucks multiple times


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Headed to the Camp this weekend...Just wanted to wish all of you good luck....Checking the cams and doing my last bit of scouting before the big day!


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 9, 2009)

I hunted Thurs and Fri.  Most of my sightings were in the evening.  No movement early in the morning due to the moon.  Good luck with the MLs this weekend.


----------



## Buck75 (Oct 11, 2009)

went fri. saw 4 does 1 spike all on acorns.found 4 pawed places


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 14, 2009)

This past weekend was hot and the mosquitoes were the worst they have been all year. Still with those condition I saw 7 deer from Friday evening to Saturday mid morning. Four out of five hunters saw deer. One doe taken and one missed. Looking forward to the best opening weekend in a long time and more hunters in the woods to get the deer moving. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## swamp (Oct 19, 2009)

Good weekend at BuckWild Hunting Club we had 8 does and 2 bucks killed they are eating the acorns fellas.  Had a spike stay around Sunday morning munch on acorns.  Also two yearling does bedded around me about 20 yards out in an acorn grove Saturday evening.  I killed one of the bucks a 7 pointer his neck was swole and glands stunk a little.  Can't wait for the coming weeks, need some big nannies and the mack daddy!


----------



## bradlester (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on the buck!  I'm going down Oct 30 & 31 and am hoping they will be in rut.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats on the buck Swamp!  Get us up some pics!

We had a young man kill his first, a doe!  (Congrats Logan!)  And another member killed a doe.  I believe every member at least saw a deer.  It was a great weekend.  Some members reported some rut activity hearing some grunting and one member missing a shooter buck chasing a doe.

Hope to have a report by Wednesday for yall.  My pops is huntin today and Tuesday.


----------



## swamp (Oct 19, 2009)

Another member killed a 9 as well!  Try to get some pics up soon!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 19, 2009)

125 inch 11 point and two does killed at our place, hitting food plots hard to be early season, and also lots of chasing going on, derr were in and out of plots all day.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 19, 2009)

We need some pics of these pics yall killed!


----------



## young gunna (Oct 19, 2009)

*OK Hicktown!*

Here are a couple! Im proud of my homies! They outdid me this weekend! Im blessed to have such great members!


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats a nice buck!


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a nice buck come out Saturday morning around 8:45.  With the woods still being pretty thick I couldn't tell how many points it had.  I could count the 3 on each side but couldn't see a brow tine on either.  Sucks being in a QDM county.  I also saw a doe  around 10:00 but it was back behind me and never came out to where I could get off a shot.  Nobody in our club killed one this past weekend, first time in a long time nothing was killed on opening weekend.


----------



## young gunna (Oct 20, 2009)

What part of the county are you in?


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Had some hunters at the club during the week, this is what they posted on our hunting sight.

"hey every one got an 8pt around 940am tues not a monster but decent. pics will be up as soon as i get a chance. I saw 8 deer total 2 other bucks one was a huge 6pt he was supposed to be an 8 but no brow tines. the other was a spike. No chasing they were just cruising. ME and ken found a young doe dead this morning on the side of the road between the tower and mikes stand. No bullet hole and the meat was still warm. She looked normal i called dnr but had no response". 

I'm heading down at 1:00 today with my son. He has early release the rest of the week. Made all A's on his report card so he gets to miss school Friday and go hunting.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Itching to get in the woods.....Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## swamp (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw a nice un at 830


----------



## Buck75 (Oct 25, 2009)

saw a mature buck thur. morning trail cam is loaded with good bucks now


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Not many deer seen by seven hunters this past weekend. There was as many coyotes and dogs seen as deer. We just need to be better shots at taking them out.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Oct 27, 2009)

davidr1 said:


> Not many deer seen by seven hunters this past weekend. There was as many coyotes and dogs seen as deer. We just need to be better shots at taking them out.



I agree....heard em howling all night saturday night across from our camp


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 27, 2009)

> I agree....heard em howling all night saturday night across from our camp



What part of Hancock do you hunt?


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Oct 27, 2009)

davidr1 said:


> What part of Hancock do you hunt?



Just outside of white plains


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Anybody hunt the tract near Sinclair realty and Jays cut thru with the power lines?


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 27, 2009)

We are off Hwy 16 in Culverton.


----------



## mick3 (Oct 28, 2009)

I hunt right at deveroux


----------



## foxdawg (Oct 28, 2009)

*hancock*

i am in the mayfield area, off of furnace creek rd, which is off of union church rd.


----------



## bradlester (Oct 28, 2009)

We are going this weekend for the first time this year to our land of hwy 22.  Do you guys think they will be in rut yet?


----------



## davidr1 (Oct 28, 2009)

NORMALLY, the peak of the rut where we hunt is the first week in Nov. But we have not had a normal year, it has rained and rained a lot. The deer have so much to eat. We have seen bucks following does the opening weekend of gun and bucks just cruising. Your guess is as good as mine. I hope its the first of Nov. My 10 year old hunting buddy turns 11 this weekend and we won't be there. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## greg1 (Oct 28, 2009)

saw 10 pointer sunday morning with spike in tow behind them.  Saw decent 8 pointer this morning cruising and saw another 8 this evening harassing small does. Bucks are cruising.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm thinking from what we have seen and all the reports from the area 1st 2 weeks of Nov will be it..with most of the breeding taking place in the next 10 days..just my 2 cents


----------



## bradlester (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reports and I will let you guys know how we do.  I usually only get to hunt Hancock county one weekend a year so we will hunt hard and hope for the best.  Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Hunted Friday morning and didnt see anything.....Sat morning had three does come out just after daylight and I grunted in a big one that popped out in the road I was hunting and spooked when I knocked the safety off.....but as you can tell he came back out Sunday morning at 730 am.....Bucks seem to be moving and looking for does .....We had another 9pt killed Friday pm and an 8 killed sat morning....hit the grunt and he will come....headed back to the camp in a few days for about 10 days


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet HHH! Thanks for sharing!  That buck is all of 18 inches wide right? 
I didnt go this weekend but looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats Head Hunter, great looking buck. Can't wait to get down to the lease next weekend.


----------



## RoboHunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Was beginning to wonder if we had deer left on our property...last weekend to much going on. Sat. morning nothing. Sat eve 2 doe and a spike feeding on some acorns..

Sunday morn, saw 8 to 12 doe that were being 'bumped' checked by three young bucks (two 6 pts and small 8 pt)..

Thinking this could be the start!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 1, 2009)

Sat. 10/31/09-


----------



## bradlester (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations!  That is a HUGE 8 point.  We saw 4 bucks this weekend and they all appeared to be cruising for does.  The cooler weather Sunday morning had them moving.  I don't it has peaked yet so good look to you guys who get to go this week weekend.  It should be good!


----------



## msdins (Nov 2, 2009)

bradlester said:


> Congratulations!  That is a HUGE 8 point.



x2

I took my 6 yr old with me for his first hunt this weekend so I didnt expect to see much. We had one spook and proceed to tell every deer within 10 miles that we were there. It must have blown at us for 5 minutes. Other than that nothing, we did find some scrapes though. 

What time are you guys seeing most of your movement?


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

msdins said:


> x2
> 
> I took my 6 yr old with me for his first hunt this weekend so I didnt expect to see much. We had one spook and proceed to tell every deer within 10 miles that we were there. It must have blown at us for 5 minutes. Other than that nothing, we did find some scrapes though.
> 
> What time are you guys seeing most of your movement?



Early for me....seen deer sat and sun between daylight and 8am


----------



## bradlester (Nov 3, 2009)

I had the same experience as HHH.  Between 3 of us we saw or heard 13 in 3 full days.  All these were in the first 2 hours or last 2 hours of daylight.  I say heard because it is so thick where we are hunting they can be 10 feet from you tree and you will not see them.  I had a buck running around about 50 yards in front of me grunting that I never saw.  And the one 7 point that I did shoot was just 10 yards away when I shot him and even then I had to shoot through brush.


----------



## msdins (Nov 10, 2009)

Hancock Head Hunter said:


> Early for me....seen deer sat and sun between daylight and 8am



Held true this past weekend for me. Saw 6 Friday morning between 7:45 and 8:00. Then I caught this old fella sneaking through with about 20 minutes left that night. He went right at 200 lbs.


----------

